
Show HN: Develop an MVP at 1/10 the cost - leeale10
https://airdev.co/prototype-development
======
arikr
Looks good! Though note it's best to avoid submitting the same site 2x in a
very short amount of time.

~~~
davewasthere
It'd also be good to actually show something.. not be terribly light on
details.

------
woketoday1
have an idea I've been meaning to build out... will check you guys out!

